# Ask : DVI output resolution set to 1080 but display reports 540p



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Is anyone using the DVI output of the 811 with the current firmware? If so, could you check and verify what resolution your device is seeing from the 811 if it's set for 1080i output. Mine reports 540p - but that's not an option, right? Very weird.

Also, with the same output, are you seeing frame drops or hiccuping every 2 minutes or so? I just recently upgraded from the 6000 for the DVI output, and now I'm wondering if this was a mistake. 

I'll be glad when Verizon starts pumping HD VOD through my new FIOS connection. Then I can rip down the dish farm, junk the Dish receivers, and finally be free at last.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

540p? Sounds like your display is having an issue with EDID handshake. I am running 1080i and my display is reporting correctly. There are a couple things you should check. You state that you just recently switched to the 811. Are you sure the cable your using is a DVI-D cable and not DVI-I? What type of DVI input is your display spec'd at? Look here for and explanation and illustration of the different DVI interface configs. Is the cable seated all the way? Did you inspect the cable header for bend or broken pins? What is that native resolution of your display and can it support 720p and/or 1080i? Have you tried the included Component Video (YPrPb) cables to see if the resolution output will report back correctly?

I would check to make sure your display's DVI input is enabled and that you set it up correctly if it has an autoselect feature, or HDTV Input, or if it calls out certain resolutions. I had to set mine to Auto. Also I would menu 6-1-9 and check one more time what your settings are at.









If all is setup the way it should be then Pull the power plug for 10 minutes leave it and then try again. If none of the above helps then we can try a couple other things.

Dish 811 Quick reference sheet.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I missed your second question, sorry. I had the video studder on my PBS about a week ago. However that was the only day and channel I had the issue on. There are a couple users who have the studder bug but and that one has been around for a while and it is more of a constant issue, not something that occurs every couple of minutes. So my opinion is that your issue goes deeper than the bug. I think your connection or interface is the culprit here. Again try Component connection to see if your issues go away.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Hey Jason,
Thanks so much for the great feedback.  
I just upgraded my HT:








I'm using the Lumagen HD Pro to feed "the beast" - all source including the 811 - and the Lumagen does have an EDID handshake feature, so I'll make sure it's on. BTW, do you know if Dish plan another firmware update to fix the stuff that they broke in the previous one? It takes forever to switch from one OTA digital channel to another.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, a new version is in beta now. There wasn't really anything that really went wrong with this last release. The No Info bug being discussed in the other threads is actually a left over bug from a previous version. I believe Ron, logray, and the others have helped isolate and identify it's root cause, that is supposed to be fixed in the new release. I honestly have not heard of any brand new bugs, just old ones not fully resolved or old ones were highlighted because a more noticeable issue was fixed. All in all P289 is a very stable release for most users. 

Let me know your diagnosis on the projector, that sure looks like a bad boy. How big of a screen did you put up? And like I said there are some other things we can try but I think your on the right track for a solution.

Good luck,


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

JMikeF said:


> .....Also, with the same output, are you seeing frame drops or hiccuping every 2 minutes or so? I just recently upgraded from the 6000 for the DVI output, and now I'm wondering if this was a mistake......


Yes. I call it "studdering" and I see it all the time....maybe 1 per minute. I'm not trying to locate issues with a stopwatch, nor do notice it every minute. However, it is very noticeable whenever a camera pans or scenery shifts across the screen.

Example, watching a baseball play, or viewing an image from a "flying" camera. Very distracting.


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

> I'll be glad when Verizon starts pumping HD VOD through my new FIOS connection. Then I can rip down the dish farm, junk the Dish receivers, and finally be free at last.


tell me more, they're trying to get me to upgrade to fios and i figured it was much adoo about nothing, since any streaming video that's free or low cost is usually free or low cost for a reason. so i'm not that thrilled with prospect of a speed boost at this point - unless you tell me something intriguing about hd vod ...


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Jason,
The EDID handshake did not affect the fact that the Lumagen reports 540p as input from the 811. Also, when changing channels, the display always shows SD WIDE, even though I'm tuned to Discovery HD and it is an HD program - well the picture looks HD - this must be another bug.

Has Dish fully tested the DVI output? How many folks here are using the DVI output?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JMikeF said:


> Jason,
> The EDID handshake did not affect the fact that the Lumagen reports 540p as input from the 811. Also, when changing channels, the display always shows SD WIDE, even though I'm tuned to Discovery HD and it is an HD program - well the picture looks HD - this must be another bug.
> 
> Has Dish fully tested the DVI output? How many folks here are using the DVI output?


Yes DVI has been tested, I use it for normal viewing and even distribute it to another display using a DVI over Cat5 interface box. I also run it through a Gefen 2 to 1 DVI switch. I have also done what your doing now when I home tested a few different external video scaling units. I tried the DvDo iScan HD and the Zinwell Centerstage units. The only issue I had with my Dish receiver and those units was when testing using Component Video (YPrPB). At the time the source autoselect got confused every now and then. DVI was a pass thru on the iScan unit. I haven't looked at the Lumagen specs to see if it is just a pass thru or not. Either way EDID would be present on both the scaler and you projector itself.

Did you check the type of DVI interface your display is and the type of cable you purchased? Did you try the YPrPb connection to verify that you get 1080i using that? Please try a DVI cable directly to your projector, bypassing the Lumagen. Also what are the model and specs for the projector itself? Please help by doing some of these diagnostic checks so I can make a recommendation whether or not you should pursue an RMA exchange for your 811. AFAIK there is no history of DVI not functioning, only past complaint about color and contrast levels, which have since been adjusted in software.

Oh this may sound like a dumb question, but the Lumagen external video scaler is a German product, did you buy it off the internet and did you verify that it is not the PAL/Secam version only? Is there a toggle somewhere for NTSC/ PAL-SECAM?


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Oh this may sound like a dumb question, but the Lumagen external video scaler is a German product, did you buy it off the internet and did you verify that it is not the PAL/Secam version only? Is there a toggle somewhere for NTSC/ PAL-SECAM?


The Lumagen is made in Beverton, OR and I have been in touch with the programmer there who has provided a number of firmware fixes. I'm going to try the latest tonight and take pictures.

Jason, thanks for all your help. I know that we will get to the bottom of this. Having spent 30 large, my expectations are very high.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JMikeF said:


> Jason, thanks for all your help. I know that we will get to the bottom of this. Having spent 30 large, my expectations are very high.


I hear that. Did the guy at Lumagen say anything about compatibility or known issues to you?


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Jason,
Here is some pictures I took last nigh with the Lumagen in troubleshoot mode.
The first is a shot of the 811 HD setup screen - you can clearly see that the 811 is setup for 1080i output but the Lumagen sees 540p









The 2nd shot shows the Dish HD demo channel, but the banner shows SD ZOOM instead of HD - I wonder what's up?









*Also, I have verified that the 1 minute hiccup like others have reported is only apparent on sat channels - OTA is fine.* I've alerted Patrick from Lumagen to this thread. I hope we all can get to the bottom of this.

Thanks so much for your continued support.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JMikeF said:


> Jason,
> Here is some pictures I took last nigh with the Lumagen in troubleshoot mode.
> The first is a shot of the 811 HD setup screen - you can clearly see that the 811 is setup for 1080i output but the Lumagen sees 540p
> 
> ...


On the SD zoom thing, that box is completely independent from the DVI/YPrPb output of the 811. The SD Zoom box only applies to the physical SD output of the 811 such as the S-Video connection. The HD zoom box and SD zoom box are completely independent in operation from each other. On your Dish Network UHF Pro 8.0 remote control, the Pg Up Button or * Button will toggle thru all the HD output(DVI/YPrPb) Zoom Modes, the Pg Dn Button will scroll thru the SD output zoom modes (S-Video and Composite/RCA) The fact that the SD zoom mode is highlighted does not have any bearing what so ever that your 811 is not displaying a High Def resolution. People are confused by this all the time, the 2 zooms are tied to the 811 output connection type not viewing resolution.

So having said that, while viewing a show, while all menus and EPG are closed...press the Pg Up buttong and you will see the yellow box move to the HD side. Press Pg Up as many times as you wish until you find a stretch mode that your happy with. If the SD box is highlighted and your watching the content using the 811's DVI the fact that SD is hightlighted or not will not have any impact on your viewing experience.

The first pic you posted I am not sure if that is a resolution report back or not, looks like a diag code, not sure that those numbers are source input res numbers. My display shows source resolution whenever I change the displays input, or when ever I toggle a source resolution setting.

I know you have a large investment here and want to get all to work as is, but I was wondering if you tried running the DVI cable straight from the 811 to your projector like I recommended earlier to see if your projector see's 1080i via a direct connection?


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Thanks - yes, I should have realized the concept of the banner, but you described how it works, and it makes sense. 

As a software tester, I understand the importance of starting at a known configuration. In the case of the upgrade to my HT, I upgraded every single component in the video path (projector/processor/sat reciever/DVD), so my 'known' configuration is ... well, unknown. 

I am sure about one thing - the hiccuping is only noticed on sat feed via the 811 - about every minute or so. If it were the Lumagen, one would assume that the hiccup would appear on OTA HD as well. Nevertheless, I can plug the 811 directly into the Qualia as you suggested.


----------

